# Why does my weed sparkle when smoked? ;P



## usuf (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey guys whats up?

I had this issue with my last harvest as well, but has anyone ever had their weed spark or sparkle when its smoked? Does anyone know what causes it? 

Weird. 

I guess its just magical chronic ;P


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 30, 2010)

In my experience seeds sparkle and POP, but, I'm assuming you don't have any seeds right?


----------



## usuf (Mar 30, 2010)

Sr. Verde said:


> In my experience seeds sparkle and POP, but, I'm assuming you don't have any seeds right?



No definitely not ;D There no popping, just the sound of sparkling haha. if that makes sense.


----------



## RichED (Mar 30, 2010)

did you use organics did you flush properly did you flush at all


----------



## Fbmowner (Mar 30, 2010)

my guess is left over fert


----------



## usuf (Mar 30, 2010)

Shit, I did flush a week before harvest, 2 waterings. I used organic nutes at least, dammit!


----------



## spesh123 (Mar 30, 2010)

sounds to me u didnt flush for long enough mate


----------



## hfig (Mar 30, 2010)

It could also be uneven drying. I get small sparkling explosions when I do fast drying techniques


----------



## michcaregiver (Mar 30, 2010)

yeah sounds like you didnt flush your soil enough. I usually start flushing a week and a half to two weeks before harvest. I grow in five gallon buckets so I usually do 2 and a half gallons the first water with 3 tablespoons of klean flush. Then water every other day with 3 liters containing 1 tablespoon of klean flush and 1 tablespoon of molasses. 
When your plant doesnt use up all of the chemicals it stored they usually combust when you go to smoke the bud.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Mar 30, 2010)

it was sparking cause you were tripping and already stoned..lol


----------



## usuf (Mar 31, 2010)

Alright well thanks for the advice guys. I guess next time I'll have to flush a couple weeks before harvest...


----------



## flacidego (Apr 1, 2010)

My first ever post/reply! Could it be you're using a flint lighter, and while you are using multiple strikes to get it lit, some of the excess flint is falling on top of the bud and igniting? Try an electronic lighter if so and see if there are no more sparkles. I've had this happen to me and laughed my ass off when I figured it out! Cheers!


----------



## rzza (Apr 1, 2010)

i cannot believe so many people think its the ferts. do you actually think the ferts are going thru the plant and into the bud? this has been beaten into the ground and i thought the consensus was ferts do not travel from the roots through the stalk and into the bud. they go to the leaves and stalk and then the plant makes the bud. ??????


----------



## jsgrwn (Apr 2, 2010)

failure to flush ouch


----------



## jsgrwn (Apr 2, 2010)

rzza said:


> i cannot believe so many people think its the ferts. do you actually think the ferts are going thru the plant and into the bud? this has been beaten into the ground and i thought the consensus was ferts do not travel from the roots through the stalk and into the bud. they go to the leaves and stalk and then the plant makes the bud. ??????


fyi...nutes in the bud is common when not flushed properly. this will cause several problems with the smoke...such as, not staying lit, black ash instead of gray, harsh smoke, not great taste and sparking bowls. now, if you think about it real hard you will remember that the bud is green just like the rest of the plant...yes the nutes make it into the whole plant...


----------



## pennyw1se (Apr 2, 2010)

rzza said:


> i cannot believe so many people think its the ferts. do you actually think the ferts are going thru the plant and into the bud? this has been beaten into the ground and i thought the consensus was ferts do not travel from the roots through the stalk and into the bud. they go to the leaves and stalk and then the plant makes the bud. ??????


Could also be splash up from watering. the fert gets on the buds that way and then improper flushing. Thats the only time i've ever had the sparks from buds(other than seeds ofcourse but if your growing yourself you should be doing a sensimilla crop anyways).


----------



## jebus2029 (Apr 2, 2010)

My vote is on a bad flush. If you flush with plain water you usually want to do double the size of the pot. 5 gal pot-10 gal water. Do it 2 weeks before harvest and again about 4 or 5 days before. This should be the last watering too. The soil will usually be so saturated it will stay moist until you cut her.

Also, harvest right before the lights come on. At night all the excess fertilizer salts go down into the roots. On the day you chop either use a green light to see or cut the entire plant at the base immediately after turning on the light.

I've had the sparks before when I bought beasters. It's easy to avoid, just need to makes sure to take the proper steps before harvest.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2010)

martian mean green crackles when smoked. so do a few other strains i've stumbled across. i actually dry screened some martian mean green. i swept the trichs into a pile and touched a flame to it. it sparkled/crackled. it was properly flushed so i know it wasn't the nutes.


----------



## svchop889 (Apr 2, 2010)

usuf said:


> No definitely not ;D There no popping, just the sound of sparkling haha. if that makes sense.


when you say the sound of sparkling it makes me wonder if you are trying to descride a sound or something you saw. sometimes my weed sizzles but i always assumed it was either resin or residual moisture.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2010)

it crackles, as if the trichs are bursting like popcorn. 


that's what mine did.


----------



## Skunkybud (Apr 2, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it crackles, as if the trichs are bursting like popcorn.
> 
> 
> that's what mine did.


 I had this happen to me about a year ago I got a nice fat bag of some nice indoors and it was sparkling like shit it freaked me out. I was getting paranoid and thought someone put magnesium on my bud or something crazy like that to weigh it down it looked and felt normal though so I guess I mighta had a strain like yours? Who knows bro.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2010)

Skunkybud said:


> I had this happen to me about a year ago I got a nice fat bag of some nice indoors and it was sparkling like shit it freaked me out. I was getting paranoid and thought someone put magnesium on my bud or something crazy like that to weigh it down it looked and felt normal though so I guess I mighta had a strain like yours? Who knows bro.


yeah, like that. i grew it myself outside and did a full flush. it freaked me out as well.  

damn good bud though.


----------



## Rangers Lead The Way (Apr 2, 2010)

well i really doubt its the ferts cause when i clean my bong out, scrape up the resin, then burn it, the resin sparkles up
i think its just thc combusting


----------



## jsgrwn (Apr 2, 2010)

Rangers Lead The Way said:


> well i really doubt its the ferts cause when i clean my bong out, scrape up the resin, then burn it, the resin sparkles up
> i think its just thc combusting


 hard to explain but i will try...pretty sure resin does this because it is an oil/fuel like lamp oil. this does not really burn too well in a puddle but it lights very well in small quantities or if it has soaked into some cloth or something...but when you heat it, it bubbles. theis causes the thin film of oil surrounding the bubble to light/spark, then the little bubble pops and it goes away, this will happen many times per second very rapidly and it appears to be sparking. sometimes the bubbles popping will shoot some liquid hot resin out and it too will light and then burn up quick. cool show if ya ask me.


----------



## CAN MAN (Apr 2, 2010)

usuf said:


> Hey guys whats up?
> 
> I had this issue with my last harvest as well, but has anyone ever had their weed spark or sparkle when its smoked? Does anyone know what causes it?
> 
> ...


your high????????no


----------



## usuf (Apr 5, 2010)

CAN MAN said:


> your high????????no


Haha well yeah dude. Thanks for all the replies guys. The pot tastes wicked and gets you high as sh*t so I'm still not sure as to the cause. I tried some in a volcano the other day and it came out in white smoke, so you know its crystally as hell. 

I'm just gonna have to live with it... can you post vids on here? I could upload a vid of whats going on when I fire up a bowl..


----------



## Blaze12 (Apr 5, 2010)

do me a favor take a bowl or two of that exact weed and put it away for about 6 weeks. I have a feeling there is still organic material (chlorophyll, etc. ) that needs to break down. How was it cured??

could still be the weaksauce flush you did also?? lol


----------



## Buddreams (Apr 5, 2010)

i bet its your lighter setting flint sparks on fire. and i dont care how green ur weed is, or how much nutes were in the medium when u harvested, bud doesnt sparkle when lit.


----------



## Sambiala (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah I had this exact thing happen to a grow of mine a long time ago on one of my first grows. I never worked out what it was but the buds burned as if there was sulfur mixed in with it. Id only need to light it the first time and with each toke it would crackle and fire up again  can't remember if it was the buds only or if the leaves did the same, I think they might have. 
I put it down to 1 of 3 things, improper drying technique (used a microwave to speed things up as it was starting to mould)  obviously not from this, also a few buds from the batch which were properly dried and cured over a few weeks still sparkled. 
Secondly, I ended up with a spider-mite problem, I tried everything to try to stop them but with only a week to harvest I desperately used some household bug spray till the mites were dead then washed everything down with water and harvested  weed tasted harsh but fine, I was thorough with the wash down, of course this was a stupid youthful mistake. 
Thirdly, the strain of the weed  no idea what it was, it was just bagseed. I was still convinced that the sparkling was due to the bug spray until I saw your post as I had never heard of sparkling buds besides mine.
I grew in unsterilized cheap potting mix with some osmacote, under a 400w HPS and only used aquasol as an additive to the water and a few times added some superthrive. I flushed the grow over a week as best I could but I doubt my sparkling was from nutes (unless foliar feeding with nutes which I never did). 
I have completed many grows since and regardless of drying/curing methods or flushing techniques have never had a sparkling mix again  Ive never used bug spray since so I figured it was either that or the strain.


----------



## Rangers Lead The Way (Apr 5, 2010)

jsgrwn said:


> hard to explain but i will try...pretty sure resin does this because it is an oil/fuel like lamp oil. this does not really burn too well in a puddle but it lights very well in small quantities or if it has soaked into some cloth or something...but when you heat it, it bubbles. theis causes the thin film of oil surrounding the bubble to light/spark, then the little bubble pops and it goes away, this will happen many times per second very rapidly and it appears to be sparking. sometimes the bubbles popping will shoot some liquid hot resin out and it too will light and then burn up quick. cool show if ya ask me.


 

exactly....
which is why it isnt the ferts....


----------



## xBluntman (Apr 5, 2010)

i got some dank chron that wouldnt quit sparking it was crazy lol


----------



## ogkush420 (Apr 6, 2010)

sounds like spider mites wont hurt u just annoying


----------



## ogkush420 (Apr 6, 2010)

either mites or u didnt flush long enough


----------



## Motobomb62 (Apr 6, 2010)

I think its the nutes. The only thing that makes sense to me is an improper flush. Even after reading everyone else's ideas. 
Have you ever lit magnesium on fire? its a very hot very bright white flame. I know lighting a metal on fire does not make sense... but it burns and water wont put it out.
Check this video to see a Magnesium fire.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rogZBXNqaMo
A poor flush or overferted plant will have a buildup of magnesium everywhere... not just in the leaves or buds. So when your spark it up and start inhaling the heat from the flame and oxygen passing through it is enough to heat the Mg to its combustion point and it sparks.


----------



## usuf (Apr 8, 2010)

Blaze12 said:


> do me a favor take a bowl or two of that exact weed and put it away for about 6 weeks. I have a feeling there is still organic material (chlorophyll, etc. ) that needs to break down. How was it cured??
> 
> could still be the weaksauce flush you did also?? lol


You could be right man, I may have overdried it a bit hanging up, then smoked it after only curing for a week or 2. I was out of green at that point so I just kinda dove in ;D


----------



## jsgrwn (Apr 11, 2010)

Rangers Lead The Way said:


> exactly....
> which is why it isnt the ferts....


 you must have a hard time reading...my explination was regarding the resin crakling not the weed. because someone said when i smoke resin it does that...thumbs up for you noob.


----------



## smithyboi (Jun 5, 2012)

everyone, weed sparkles when you burn it if it has not been properly flushed, nutrients in the weed crackle, sparkle, and doesnt have good burning properties. also often tastes like nutrients.


----------



## chrishydro (Jun 5, 2012)

Take a small piece or a small bud and put it in the microwave on high for about 20 seconds see it that bud starts to spark and jump all around like little explosions. If it does it is nutes, magnisium most likely. Than its is your call on to smoke or not. Mabey google it and see if there are any ramifications to lungs or not.


----------



## missnu (Jun 5, 2012)

Hmmmm........


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 5, 2012)

My weed pops and crackles when my product is fully dry, completley normal, could even be a real small piece of stem.

nothing to worry about as long as it's doing the job!


----------



## Whatstrain (Jun 5, 2012)

Its probably not the nutrients, Its been beaten to death about how flushing does nothing but starve your plant before you're going to harvest. How ever i could see having a bad PH level building up salts but even then i doubt it. I had this happen on one plant and i found a few small underdeveloped seeds at the bottom of the jar so i figured i had a late hermi (bet it was that damn Tangerine Dream) and had a bunch of half-developed seeds.


----------



## FyreFaey (May 27, 2016)

I want to thank you and this thread for debunking my "I must have smoked glass" paranoid stoned dominance. I smoked a mix of res from a bowl I broke (had some ooooold res in it) with some crystal and the tiniest bit of bud. I smoked it and it tasted gross! But when I tapped it when I was done and it sparked like a fucking sparkler.... I got a bit scared. But now, I'm not. And thank you all agin! Haha 



usuf said:


> Hey guys whats up?
> 
> I had this issue with my last harvest as well, but has anyone ever had their weed spark or sparkle when its smoked? Does anyone know what causes it?
> 
> ...


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 27, 2016)

FyreFaey said:


> I want to thank you and this thread for debunking my "I must have smoked glass" paranoid stoned dominance. I smoked a mix of res from a bowl I broke (had some ooooold res in it) with some crystal and the tiniest bit of bud. I smoked it and it tasted gross! But when I tapped it when I was done and it sparked like a fucking sparkler.... I got a bit scared. But now, I'm not. And thank you all agin! Haha


Your first post is on a 6 year old thread lol


Nice


----------



## Lostnz (May 31, 2016)

Sparking is burning chemicals you didn't flush at all. And 2 waterings is not a flush. 3x amount per litre/gallon pot of water. At twice a day for minimum 2 weeks.


----------



## Roobarb (May 31, 2016)

Sooooo much bullshit in this thread. I know it old, but fuck me, I'd urge you all to go read a book on botany and not listen to all this bro science.
@Lostnz you really shouldn't be giving advice flushing 3x the pot size twice a day for 2 weeks. Lol You're drowning your plants at their most critical stage.


----------



## Lostnz (May 31, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> Sooooo much bullshit in this thread. I know it old, but fuck me, I'd urge you all to go read a book on botany and not listen to all this bro science.
> @Lostnz you really shouldn't be giving advice flushing 3x the pot size twice a day for 2 weeks. Lol You're drowning your plants at their most critical stage.


Oh yeah sorry I'm stone. I meant one big flush of the 3times amount of pot size. And then let it dry out. Then water twice a day with tiny runoff.

Is that better my lord ship


----------



## Roobarb (May 31, 2016)

Try tapering off nutes last few weeks, giving your plant a chance to use up all remaining in soil. Plain water last one or two waterings and then nothing for few days before chop. 
You're welcome peasant lol


----------



## bird mcbride (May 31, 2016)

I find a roots off 24 hour flush after the chop in RO water does best.

I run the same mix straight through. 

The weed sap is a bit heavier than the water and sinks to the bottom so elevate the butts of the chopped budded snips slightly from the bottom of the container being used to hold the RO water. Each budded snip will suck up an average of 1/2 liter of RO water during this process.

Over the decades I've tried everyone else's ideas but after analyzing all the problems this was the only thing/way I could come up with to get by all these problems. You'll find this flush is well worth the pocket change you'll have to invest


----------



## danjac82 (Jan 31, 2019)

Folks, I’ve researched a lot and have dealt with my own crackle and pop problem for a few harvests. Flushing isn’t the issue and neither is bad cure. Not sure why so many people repeat this. If it’s more of a sizzling sound than a crackle pop sound it is just moisture in the bud. The other light crackle sound is usually the ovules which are inside each and every calyx and where the pistils emerge from. The pistils catch pollen and the seed forms from the ovule. Like an egg. They crackle when burned and some strains just have larger ovules. Go ahead and break some bud up real good and look close. Move it around and look close. You’ll seee man tiny brownish blackish little specks about the size of pen head or smaller. Usually smaller. Takes some looking but they’re there. Hundreds of them in an eighth of bud if you search hard enough. Not to much info on this but it’s the issue. Go ahead and snip a calyx off a plant and carefully open it. You’ll see a little ball inside it. They’re present in every calyx.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 31, 2019)

I've smoked bud for 48 yrs, never once did it "spark", "sparkle" or act like a firecracker "sizzler."

Some ppl smoke over fertilized garbage I guess.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jan 31, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Folks, I’ve researched a lot and have dealt with my own crackle and pop problem for a few harvests. Flushing isn’t the issue and neither is bad cure. Not sure why so many people repeat this. If it’s more of a sizzling sound than a crackle pop sound it is just moisture in the bud. The other light crackle sound is usually the ovules which are inside each and every calyx and where the pistils emerge from. The pistils catch pollen and the seed forms from the ovule. Like an egg. They crackle when burned and some strains just have larger ovules. Go ahead and break some bud up real good and look close. Move it around and look close. You’ll seee man tiny brownish blackish little specks about the size of pen head or smaller. Usually smaller. Takes some looking but they’re there. Hundreds of them in an eighth of bud if you search hard enough. Not to much info on this but it’s the issue. Go ahead and snip a calyx off a plant and carefully open it. You’ll see a little ball inside it. They’re present in every calyx.


This isn't normal, it's a little rare for a flowering plant to make false/tiny seed pods unless it was pollinated. 

If your bud is healthy,dried & wasn't pollinated or saturated in soil/dust/hair particles from an oscillating fan, it should burn smoothly and very lightly if even noticeable have the sound of shrinking wood on fire. You shouldn't see any sparks fly out or anything like that


----------



## Renfro (Jan 31, 2019)

Too much nitrogen.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Ryante55 (Jan 31, 2019)

Not sure if someone mentioned this yet but my guess is some sort of bug problem


----------



## Renfro (Jan 31, 2019)

Too much nitrogen in the later part of flower results in dark green sparkler bud. doesn't have anything to do with a flush as you cant take nutrients out of a bud by pouring water over the roots.


----------



## LinguaPeel (Feb 1, 2019)

Holy hell this is why I won't bother smoking anyone else herb ever again. 


Danjac82, those dead seed fetuses are NOT normal, you obviously grow frankenfem bullshit. But they have weight, just like nutes so.. 

Renfro, your brain is not working. You flush mediums, not plants. So the plant can't uptake from the medium, and is therefore depleted of nutes once it consumes it's nutes and isn't replenished. For fucks sake. How is this concept so misunderstood 

They future of weed looks disgusting, with such garbage being accepted as normal. And such unqualified people spreading bullshit. Bud that tastes like dirt, bud that tastes like manmade chemicals, bud that fucking sparkles for fucks sake. Buy a vape and if you still can't tell what's wrong with your bud then quit growing and smoking, you aren't qualified.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 1, 2019)

Ryante55 said:


> Not sure if someone mentioned this yet but my guess is some sort of bug problem



Back in middle school we'd skip class and go take bong hits at someones house while the parents were at work. I put a dried dead spider in one kids bong hit. It did snap, crackle, and pop. He coughed out yellow smoke that smelled really bad.

Good times...


----------



## OPfarmer (Feb 2, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Back in middle school we'd skip class and go take bong hits at someones house while the parents were at work. I put a dried dead spider in one kids bong hit. It did snap, crackle, and pop. He coughed out yellow smoke that smelled really bad.
> 
> Good times...


We didn't smoke spiders... But we got massively stoned at a buddies, that was right down the street from the principal's office in high school...
Man that was quite the lunch hour trip.
Coughing yellow spider smoke.. hehehe
----
Sparkly weed.. what the fuck..?!
Learn how to garden.! ( Grow some basil or something for practice....) 
Plants are not that hungry. Ya don't need a dead Rhino worth of fert for a pot plant as the grow shops would have you believe.


----------



## InTheValley (Feb 8, 2019)

grew mine, added epsom for the first time to battle light burn, thinking it was a mag def, flushed, then only water for 2 weeks, 24 hours dark before chop, dryd in 68F/60RH, for 8 days, paper bagged just long enought before inside of a bud stem breaks, cured for a couple days so far, harshes shit ive ever smoked, fkn horrible actually. black ashish, 5 ozs of garbage. I can only blame it on the epsom, 1g/p/g, never had this problem. heck, ive quick dryd and smoked buds of even my last 12/12 from seed, and it was amazing, even with no cure. 

not sure if its going to get better with a cure to be honest. shit looks awesome, spent hours going over it with a scope for mold, has to be the mag wasnt flushed out, used pk booster to but for 2 weeks, recommened 1g/p/g.

*shruggs, bummed out to be honest. heck, my ppms going in never was more then 600 even.


----------



## Ryante55 (Feb 8, 2019)

InTheValley said:


> grew mine, added epsom for the first time to battle light burn, thinking it was a mag def, flushed, then only water for 2 weeks, 24 hours dark before chop, dryd in 68F/60RH, for 8 days, paper bagged just long enought before inside of a bud stem breaks, cured for a couple days so far, harshes shit ive ever smoked, fkn horrible actually. black ashish, 5 ozs of garbage. I can only blame it on the epsom, 1g/p/g, never had this problem. heck, ive quick dryd and smoked buds of even my last 12/12 from seed, and it was amazing, even with no cure.
> 
> not sure if its going to get better with a cure to be honest. shit looks awesome, spent hours going over it with a scope for mold, has to be the mag wasnt flushed out, used pk booster to but for 2 weeks, recommened 1g/p/g.
> 
> *shruggs, bummed out to be honest. heck, my ppms going in never was more then 600 even.


Really you think it's the Epsom fault?! SMH sounds like the growers fault to me it's 100% not the Epsom.


----------



## danjac82 (Feb 15, 2019)

SPLFreak808 said:


> This isn't normal, it's a little rare for a flowering plant to make false/tiny seed pods unless it was pollinated.
> 
> If your bud is healthy,dried & wasn't pollinated or saturated in soil/dust/hair particles from an oscillating fan, it should burn smoothly and very lightly if even noticeable have the sound of shrinking wood on fire. You shouldn't see any sparks fly out or anything like that


Unpollinated plants two prior grows and crackles from large ovules. Not false seed pods. Ovules. Some strains have larger ovules and I believe stress in some ways can cause big crackling ovules. I’ve been dealing first hand with the crackling and it’s ovules. I can separate them from inside the brachts, put a lighter to them and they crackle and move around. Not seeds.not tiny seeds. Not false seeds. They’re ovules


----------



## danjac82 (Feb 15, 2019)

LinguaPeel said:


> Holy hell this is why I won't bother smoking anyone else herb ever again.
> 
> 
> Danjac82, those dead seed fetuses are NOT normal, you obviously grow frankenfem bullshit. But they have weight, just like nutes so..
> ...


 let us all bow to you..asshole. I’m simply explaining the issue I’ve been dealing with. Larger ovules..not seeds. They are present inside each and every calyx...they crackle a bit the first hit of a bowl. It’s very annoying and it has started since I began using fems. Thinking the fems May be trash


----------



## Renfro (Feb 15, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> let us all bow to you..asshole.


LoL right? Some people come off like they have aspergers or something.


----------



## danjac82 (Feb 15, 2019)

Renfro said:


> LoL right? Some people come off like they have aspergers or something.


Lol..the guy is such an inspiration and wealth of knowledge and he always gots your back. Always great helpful comments from him without passing judgement. Totally humble dude if you ask me


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Feb 15, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Unpollinated plants two prior grows and crackles from large ovules. Not false seed pods. Ovules. Some strains have larger ovules and I believe stress in some ways can cause big crackling ovules. I’ve been dealing first hand with the crackling and it’s ovules. I can separate them from inside the brachts, put a lighter to them and they crackle and move around. Not seeds.not tiny seeds. Not false seeds. They’re ovules


I've never came across "dry" crackling calyxs without seeds, fwiw they can crackle when moist and even at week 1 of pollination way before you even notice it, but if your 100% sure they aren't pollinated then im really not sure, hopefully someone else has been through the same thing and could chime in.

I've had some s1's hermie out big time in late flower only to find crackling calyxs that appeared seed-less, while iso washing those phenos i found hundreds of tiny seeds almost hard to see in singles, probably about 1/10 - 1/12 of an inch wide, They were hard and would crackle/explode when lit and would make the bud taste foul.


----------



## danjac82 (Feb 15, 2019)

SPLFreak808 said:


> I've never came across "dry" crackling calyxs without seeds, fwiw they can crackle when moist and even at week 1 of pollination way before you even notice it, but if your 100% sure they aren't pollinated then im really not sure, hopefully someone else has been through the same thing and could chime in.
> 
> I've had some s1's hermie out big time in late flower only to find crackling calyxs that appeared seed-less, while iso washing those phenos i found hundreds of tiny seeds almost hard to see in singles, probably about 1/10 - 1/12 of an inch wide, They were hard and would crackle/explode when lit and would make the bud taste foul.


The crackling I get is no matter when I chop. I’ve taken buds at early as 4 weeks..5;weeks..and always small specks that crackle. They’re in every calyx and the lighter flame seems to get most of them first hit off a bowl. Usually 3 to 5 crackles or so. But these ovules are same size like speck seeds no matter when the chop or test is. That’s what gets me. It’s literallu every single calyx . Every last one of them has a visible ovule. Green when young and inside older calyxes they slightly smaller and brownish. Every calyx from beginning of flower to end.


----------



## danjac82 (Feb 15, 2019)

SPLFreak808 said:


> I've never came across "dry" crackling calyxs without seeds, fwiw they can crackle when moist and even at week 1 of pollination way before you even notice it, but if your 100% sure they aren't pollinated then im really not sure, hopefully someone else has been through the same thing and could chime in.
> 
> I've had some s1's hermie out big time in late flower only to find crackling calyxs that appeared seed-less, while iso washing those phenos i found hundreds of tiny seeds almost hard to see in singles, probably about 1/10 - 1/12 of an inch wide, They were hard and would crackle/explode when lit and would make the bud taste foul.


Green ovule from inside young bracht. Smaller dark ovule from older swollen one. I’ve picked these off plants all through flower. The small brown one was once a slightly bigger green one like the first pic here. They get slightly smaller, harder and change darker with time. With every single calyx having these and them never growing in size I’d like to know where all the boat load of pollen is coming from that could literally pollinate every last calyx but never produce a real seed. I thought they were tiny seeds for two grows in a row. Then I discovered the ovule thing. I hate them


----------



## danjac82 (Feb 15, 2019)

SPLFreak808 said:


> I've never came across "dry" crackling calyxs without seeds, fwiw they can crackle when moist and even at week 1 of pollination way before you even notice it, but if your 100% sure they aren't pollinated then im really not sure, hopefully someone else has been through the same thing and could chime in.
> 
> I've had some s1's hermie out big time in late flower only to find crackling calyxs that appeared seed-less, while iso washing those phenos i found hundreds of tiny seeds almost hard to see in singles, probably about 1/10 - 1/12 of an inch wide, They were hard and would crackle/explode when lit and would make the bud taste foul.


. Ovules start green and eventually ending up smaller and brown when mature.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Feb 15, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> The crackling I get is no matter when I chop. I’ve taken buds at early as 4 weeks..5;weeks..and always small specks that crackle. They’re in every calyx and the lighter flame seems to get most of them first hit off a bowl. Usually 3 to 5 crackles or so. But these ovules are same size like speck seeds no matter when the chop or test is. That’s what gets me. It’s literallu every single calyx . Every last one of them has a visible ovule. Green when young and inside older calyxes they slightly smaller and brownish. Every calyx from beginning of flower to end.View attachment 4283397View attachment 4283397View attachment 4283397


You pulled at week 4 when calyx's didn't recede its pistils yet and still had the same problem?

Are you spraying anything or feeding any type of hormone ect? 

If not it's probably just genetics, so much for a keeper right? I'd just move on.


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 16, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> But these ovules are same size like speck seeds no matter when the chop or test is. That’s what gets me. It’s literallu every single calyx . Every last one of them has a visible ovule. Green when young and inside older calyxes they slightly smaller and brownish. Every calyx from beginning of flower to end


Those are unfertilized seeds and perfectly normal.


----------



## InTheValley (Feb 16, 2019)

InTheValley said:


> grew mine, added epsom for the first time to battle light burn, thinking it was a mag def, flushed, then only water for 2 weeks, 24 hours dark before chop, dryd in 68F/60RH, for 8 days, paper bagged just long enought before inside of a bud stem breaks, cured for a couple days so far, harshes shit ive ever smoked, fkn horrible actually. black ashish, 5 ozs of garbage. I can only blame it on the epsom, 1g/p/g, never had this problem. heck, ive quick dryd and smoked buds of even my last 12/12 from seed, and it was amazing, even with no cure.
> 
> not sure if its going to get better with a cure to be honest. shit looks awesome, spent hours going over it with a scope for mold, has to be the mag wasnt flushed out, used pk booster to but for 2 weeks, recommened 1g/p/g.
> 
> *shruggs, bummed out to be honest. heck, my ppms going in never was more then 600 even.


its much better now, cure helped tremendously. actually has a blueberry scent now.


----------

